

AT&T Buys T-Mobile for $39 Billion - keltex
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/20/atandt-agrees-to-buy-t-mobile-from-deutsche-telekom/

======
jamesbritt
Much more discussion from earlier post of same story:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2346908>

------
sophacles
Yay! Letting corporations do what they want is great for the economy. Now we
all will have to pay more for less service than ever before, because AT&T will
find a way to complain that their new infrastructure and customer base can't
handle their new customer base. Meanwhile people will mention how awesome it
is when companies are free to act as they please because of some religious
devotion to the idea "free markets are good for the consumers".

I love this country.

------
D3lt4
This is rather depressing for many reasons, including that I am a T-mo
customer... maybe not for much longer though.

